

New OVH servers: $63 for Xeon, 48GB RAM, 200mbps, 4TB disk - robbiet480
http://www.soyoustart.com/us/offers.xml

======
jrnkntl
I guess uptime on those servers isn't that important: "Network availability:
99.9%" \-
[http://www.soyoustart.com/us/offers/sys-e32-1.xml#support](http://www.soyoustart.com/us/offers/sys-e32-1.xml#support)

~~~
FlyingAvatar
Not endorsing these guys since I have no idea what their availability is in
practice, but isn't 3 nines a fairly common SLA? I believe this is what I get
at Linode and Digital Ocean.

------
AznHisoka
Not to be pedantic, but the 2 X 2 TB usually means it's a RAID setup, so it's
actually 2 TB, not 4. Or am I wrong?

~~~
raphaelj
You can still use a software RAID.

Last time I checked, software RAID was at least as secure (a lot more tests)
and efficient as hardware RAID, except for some high-end controllers which
with an integrated small battery and cache.

